# In Germany -Family reunion Visa person is eligible to do PG



## Sree824 (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

Please suggest me my wife is staying in Germany on family dependent visa .
She wants to do PG in Germany in public university..
she did PG in 2010 in india.is she eligible for double PG?
What is the pre-requisites to meet to get an admission in public university in Information Technology.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Sree824 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please suggest me my wife is staying in Germany on family dependent visa .
> She wants to do PG in Germany in public university..
> ...


What do you mean by PG? A post graduate diploma?

As far as I know, that doesn't really exist in the German university system. I think she'd have to enroll in a Masters Degree programme.

For entry requirements, check with the university/universities she's interested in. She's probably have to have her previous education officially recognized.



anabin: Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse



A good starting point to search for degree programmes is this website:



https://www2.daad.de/deutschland/studienangebote/studiengang/en/


----------



## Sree824 (12 mo ago)

She did masters in computer Applications in 2010 it's regular and recognized university and valid for German.

My question is - is she eligible to do double Master means again masters in Germany ... in public university free tuition fee..

Please let me know.

Thanks in advance


----------

